# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Why is homosexuality something you are born with, but pedophilia is a mental disorder

## Timewaitsfornoone

I don't know is it strange only for me?
Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
Where is the difference?

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-18-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

No difference.

----------

texmaster (04-17-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Why are so many **NEW** posters obsessing with homosexuality?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),KSigMason (04-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015),Sab (04-18-2015),sotmfs (04-18-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

They are probing for bias.  If they haven't found it, I would like to volunteer.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),Jim Scott (04-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015),Wehrwolfen (04-18-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

The DNC minions have been dispatched to troll and disrupt.

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-18-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why are so many **NEW** posters obsessing with homosexuality?


This was a rhetorical question, for those who didn't pick it up.

We know why.  

And the sodomites ought to know why the goobermint is stirring the shit, too.  They're being used, same as us...glorifying buggery and accusing normal people of some sort of Crimethink, is DISTRACTION - from the REAL agenda, leveling this nation by overrunning it with aliens as they cut off sources of oil, coal, electrical power, irrigation water....energy.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),East of the Beast (04-05-2015),Jim Scott (04-04-2015),KSigMason (04-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015),Sheldonna (04-04-2015),Victory (04-18-2015)

----------


## usfan

very subtle & probing questions, i must admit.  Are they fishing for homophobes?    :Laughing7:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-18-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Why are so many* **NEW*** posters obsessing with homosexuality?


You know why....

don't you?  lol

----------


## Sheldonna

> The DNC minions have been dispatched to troll and disrupt.


The Soros minions, IOW.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> very subtle & probing questions, i must admit.  Are they fishing for homophobes?


Yet another probing question. (oops)

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

Enquiring minds want to know.

----------


## Jim Scott

No rational person needs a psychiatrist to tell them that pedophilia is a mental disorder - and so is homosexual behavior.  The difference is that the left and pro-gay organizations (with the willing help of the media) have been able to convince many Americans that homosexual behavior is perfectly normal and any aversion to it is sheer bigotry and not politically correct.  

Although I suspect many do not really believe there is anything normal about the mechanics of 'gay sex' they have been propagandized into agreeing with that contention.  Fortunately, the left and NAMBLA have not yet been able to go the next step and 'normalize' pedophilia.  People are naturally protective of children and this is still a step too far, even in our otherwise permissive society.

*Jim *

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),Mainecoons (04-04-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015),texmaster (04-17-2015),usfan (04-04-2015),Victory (04-18-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

This site has a number of active Trolls and I advise not to feed them! 

The first clue is they spend very little time in actual debate. The MO is to post very controversial Thread subjects in what appears to be a very polite and respectable manner then watch what happens.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),NuYawka (04-05-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015)

----------


## Jim Scott

> This site has a number of active Trolls and I advise not to feed them!
> 
> The first clue is they spend very little time in actual debate. The MO is to post very controversial Thread subjects in what appears to be a very polite and respectable manner then watch what happens.


I find that although the trolling posts are transparent and meant to  provoke debate/argument, they can also be used as a vehicle to state  facts and truth as well as opinions that will often refute the contentions of the original post no matter how polite and respectable the wording.  No need to get into posting brawls.  That is a choice and by avoiding futile, days-long arguments, we thwart the intentions of the trolls who post contentious 'questions'. 

 It doesn't take long to know exactly who the trolls are and either ignore them or, as I suggested, use their oblique questions as a jumping off point to state opposition points of view that defeat the intent to annoy us and waste our time.

*Jim *

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-04-2015),Mainecoons (04-04-2015),NuYawka (04-05-2015),Old Ridge Runner (04-04-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015),Victory (04-18-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

Both gayness and pedoness are a mental disorder, and the old versions of DSM did quote them as such.  They are also prime money makers, so they have been removed from the DSM.  Who can ever argue against money?

----------

texmaster (04-17-2015)

----------


## goosey

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


I think it's to do with decency. If adults want to engage in gaity well that's up to them. But children should be protected.

Kind of obvious. 

Don't listen to the rabble rousers here. They killed Jesus so the have no qualms in killing the rest of us.

----------


## Mainecoons

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


I don't understand some of the commentary about this OP.  It is a damn good question and seems to illustrate the hypocrisy of "gay" behavior being treated as normal while other sexual dysfunctions are treated as exactly what they are.

Homosexuality is a dysfunction, period.  Just like the rest of them.  Read Jim's first post above, he hits the nail on the head.  Again.

----------

Jim Scott (04-04-2015),Victory (04-18-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> No difference.


Right the gays have bigger activist budgets than the pedophiles do. I see it as a political issue and the entertainment industry, including pro football, is crawling with the creeps.

----------


## Dan40

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


Do you get paid to troll?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-18-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> No rational person needs a psychiatrist to tell them that pedophilia is a mental disorder - and so is homosexual behavior.  The difference is that the left and pro-gay organizations (with the willing help of the media) have been able to convince many Americans that homosexual behavior is perfectly normal and any aversion to it is sheer bigotry and not politically correct.  
> 
> Although I suspect many do not really believe there is anything normal about the mechanics of 'gay sex' they have been propagandized into agreeing with that contention.  Fortunately, the left and NAMBLA have not yet been able to go the next step and 'normalize' pedophilia.  People are naturally protective of children and this is still a step too far, even in our otherwise permissive society.
> 
> *Jim *


The real slap in the face is when the queers adopt a small naïve child.  The little buggers are probably well cared for in the financial sense but trying to cope 
with the fact that they have two parents of the same gender must be a real challenge when  other kids confront them on the issue. The flakes get away with it because there is a need for parents of children in need of them.  Little kids are probably blind like pets are when it comes to parental love but how about when they grow older?

We have a married couple, relatives, who take in foster children for the short term and they say a lot of kids really need genuine love and care.

----------


## goosey

> The real slap in the face is when the queers adopt a small naïve child.  The little buggers are probably well cared for in the financial sense but trying to cope 
> with the fact that they have two parents of the same gender must be a real challenge when  other kids confront them on the issue. The flakes get away with it because there is a need for parents of children in need of them.  Little kids are probably blind like pets are when it comes to parental love but how about when they grow older?
> 
> We have a married couple, relatives, who take in foster children for the short term and they say a lot of kids really need genuine love and care.


When I've seen lesbian couples with kids, the boys are sided against constantly by the mother in favour of the daughter. You can see they are wrecking the poor little chaps. Gay men usually have super confident kids.

The problem isn't sexuality, it's politics.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


One is harmful to a class of individuals who have no choice in the matter, the other can be readily engaged in between adults. A disorder is an ailment, and adult homosexuals aren't exactly suffering from it; they can find other adult homosexuals to love and engage in sex with. Pedophiles, by nature, want to be with pre-pubescent children, and aside from the consent and immaturity factors, those children aren't likely to be attracted to the pedophile.

----------

goosey (04-04-2015)

----------


## goosey

> One is harmful to a class of individuals who have no choice in the matter, the other can be readily engaged in between adults. A disorder is an ailment, and adult homosexuals aren't exactly suffering from it; they can find other adult homosexuals to love and engage in sex with. Pedophiles, by nature, want to be with pre-pubescent children, and aside from the consent and immaturity factors, those children aren't likely to be attracted to the pedophile.


Of course I agree, like any rational person would, however I must find fault with a part of it.

Adult homosexuals are often suffering from it.

----------


## goosey

> When I've seen lesbian couples with kids, the boys are sided against constantly by the mother in favour of the daughter. You can see they are wrecking the poor little chaps. Gay men usually have super confident kids.
> 
> The problem isn't sexuality, it's politics.


oh and the girls grow up to be lesbian.

I met this walking garbage heap once that had a lesbian mother and had followed in her footsteps . I thought young people were supposed to rebel? Not her. 

She had a black cloud hanging over her. She was young, fat and miserable.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Of course I agree, like any rational person would, however I must find fault with a part of it.
> 
> Adult homosexuals are often suffering from it.


Suffering is part of life. If they don't think they need help for it, it's none of anyone else's business.

----------


## timslash

Both these things are mental disorders and perversions! It's a fact and many scientists proved it many times. Every "Philia" and "Sexuality"(except Hetero) are perversions, you should know!

----------


## Dan40

> Suffering is part of life. If they don't think they need help for it, it's none of anyone else's business.


So says,

*BLEEDINGHEART*,,,,,,,,Ken!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## East of the Beast

Remember this one rule.

All gays are not pedophiles but all pedophiles are gay.

----------


## Dan40

> Remember this one rule.
> 
> All gays are not pedophiles but all pedophiles are gay.


And ABNORMAL.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


*Seventh printing of the DSM-II, 1974[edit]*

As described by Ronald Bayer, a psychiatrist and gay rights activist, specific protests by gay rights activists against the APA began in 1970, when the organization held its convention in San Francisco. The activists disrupted the conference by interrupting speakers and shouting down and ridiculing psychiatrists who viewed homosexuality as a mental disorder. In 1971, gay rights activist Frank Kameny worked with the Gay Liberation Front collective to demonstrate against the APAs convention. At the 1971 conference, Kameny grabbed the microphone and yelled, Psychiatry is the enemy incarnate. Psychiatry has waged a relentless war of extermination against us. You may take this as a declaration of war against you.[27]
This activism occurred in the context of a broader anti-psychiatry movement that had come to the fore in the 1960s and was challenging the legitimacy of psychiatric diagnosis. Anti-psychiatry activists protested at the same APA conventions, with some shared slogans and intellectual foundations.[28][29]
Presented with data from researchers such as Alfred Kinsey and Evelyn Hooker, the seventh printing of the DSM-II, in 1974, no longer listed homosexuality as a category of disorder. After a vote by the APA trustees in 1973, and confirmed by the wider APA membership in 1974, the diagnosis was replaced with the category of sexual orientation disturbance.[30]

----------


## goosey

> Remember this one rule.
> 
> All gays are not pedophiles but all pedophiles are gay.


What about the ones who only like girls?

----------


## East of the Beast

> What about the ones who only like girls?


I don't think it fits the pedo definition.They are just child molesters.

----------


## Hansel

> What about the ones who only like girls?


Thanks as that occurred to me.  Step fathers can get involved with their young step daughters and yet are not gay. I equate this type of behavior to some sort of bestiality.

----------


## Hansel

> I don't think it fits the pedo definition.They are just child molesters.


Merriam simply defines pedophile as one who has sexual interest in children. 

 I think this relates to bestiality because the sickos don't care if the animal is male or female. It is akin to being gay in some cases, as the situation where the priests are messing with the altar boys.

----------


## Adam Larsen

You "treat" pedophilia the same way you "treat" homosexuality: conditioning.
The difference is that the former is necessary because it ruins the life of innocent children. The latter is considered to be harmless and thereby does not necessitate "treatment". However it also should be treated.

----------


## Hansel

> What about the ones who only like girls?


I assume you are speaking of male pedophiles.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Why are so many **NEW** posters obsessing with homosexuality?



It's worse than robo-calls the day before an election.

----------


## goosey

> I assume you are speaking of male pedophiles.


There's no lesbian paedophiles???

----------


## Taylor

Does it really matter? One is between two consenting adults with full knowledge of what they are doing doing and the other is not. If you are an adult and sexually attracted to someone elses 12 year old child, or your own, then you are pretty fucked up in the head.

----------

sooda (04-17-2015),sotmfs (04-18-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Does it really matter? One is between two consenting adults with full knowledge of what they are doing doing and the other is not. If you are an adult and sexually attracted to someone elses 12 year old child, or your own, then you are pretty fucked up in the head.


Ahhh, but since it is acceptable to change the definition of words to fit a minority's particular sin, ot preference, we can change the term "consenting adult" as only needing ONE adult to consent.  We can call child molestation 'youth loving' and claim it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.

----------

Victory (04-18-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> Ahhh, but since it is acceptable to change the definition of words to fit a minority's particular sin, ot preference, we can change the term "consenting adult" as only needing ONE adult to consent.  We can call child molestation 'youth loving' and claim it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.


You can try but it won't happen. You're never going to see the legalization of pedophilia. To think you are or can just so you can try and end gay marriage or get a victory over homosexuals or something like that is pretty much just bullshit. People use this argument as a "slippery slope" but it seems like those are the people that most want to see pedophilia legalized so they can win points against gays. It's stupid. It won't ever be legalized and it's not the same as two consenting gay adults having a relationship.

----------

sotmfs (04-18-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Ahhh, but since it is acceptable to change the definition of words to fit a minority's particular sin, ot preference, we can change the term "consenting adult" as only needing ONE adult to consent.  We can call child molestation 'youth loving' and claim it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.


The operative word is CONSENT.. Children cannot consent to sex with an adult.  Do you understand that much?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> You can try but it won't happen.* You're never going to see the legalization of pedophilia.* To think you are or can just so you can try and end gay marriage or get a victory over homosexuals or something like that is pretty much just bullshit. People use this argument as a "slippery slope" but it seems like those are the people that most want to see pedophilia legalized so they can win points against gays. It's stupid. It won't ever be legalized and it's not the same as two consenting gay adults having a relationship.


We said the same thing a generation ago about homosexuality.

----------

Victory (04-18-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> The operative word is CONSENT.. Children cannot consent to sex with an adult.  Do you understand that much?



We just have to redefine the term "consent" just as the term "marriage" has been changed after 6 millennia.

----------

Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Taylor

> We said the same thing a generation ago about homosexuality.


And they were wrong a generation ago and for good reasons. Two gay adults having a relationship is not illegal nor should it be, but an adult having sex with someone elses child should be. Two totally different things.

----------

sotmfs (04-18-2015)

----------


## sooda

> We just have to redefine the term "consent" just as the term "marriage" has been changed after 6 millennia.


You mean that you don't know what CONSENT means?

Children, Mentally retarded people and animals can't consent according to the law.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> And they were wrong a generation ago and for good reasons. Two gay adults having a relationship is not illegal nor should it be, but an adult having sex with someone elses child should be. Two totally different things.



There are quite a few things considered wrong in the past which aren't considered wrong today, homosex is one of those behaviors.

----------

Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> You mean that you don't know what CONSENT means?
> 
> Children, Mentally retarded people and animals can't consent according to the law.


You seriously need to learn how to read for comprehension.  Maybe you will get that class next year, in 9th grade

----------


## Micketto

> You mean that you don't know what CONSENT means?



He said "change the definition of".... so that tells me he does know what it means.

Your comment is completely irrelevant to his conversation.

----------

NaturalBorn (04-17-2015),Rutabaga (04-17-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> And they were wrong a generation ago and for good reasons.


You have to remember that a little over a generation ago, the APA and the federal government considered homosexuality a "mental illness".
To me, that makes the argument against SSM a little more valid (at least back then), since there is already limitation involved when the mentally ill get married.

Not saying that is my opinion on gay marriage.... just stating one reason people may have a lingering problem with it.





> Two gay adults having a relationship is not illegal nor should it be, but an adult having sex with someone elses child should be. Two totally different things.


This is true.

I don't understand how people use pedophilia, beastiality, or even procreation in their arguments against gay marriage.

----------


## RMNIXON

I thought the whole point of being a Progressive was Slippery Slope?  :Thinking: 



Have we not been witness to consensual adult Gay rights being transformed into gender identity and transformation rights including children? 

I can't even keep up with the PC acronyms these days. So forgive if I am skeptical of stopping points as are some of you.

----------


## Dan40

> I don't understand how people use pedophilia, beastiality, or even procreation in their arguments against gay marriage.


The pedophilia argument is simple.  Gay marriage "invites" children, either by adoption or by surrogate.

And since there is a much higher PERCENTAGE that a homo will be a pedophile than there is that a straight will be a pedophile, there is a greater percentage of putting a child in grave danger.

----------


## texmaster

> You have to remember that a little over a generation ago, the APA and the federal government considered homosexuality a "mental illness".
> To me, that makes the argument against SSM a little more valid (at least back then), since there is already limitation involved when the mentally ill get married.
> 
> Not saying that is my opinion on gay marriage.... just stating one reason people may have a lingering problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true.
> ...


Easily @Micketto.  The arguments used for gay marriage can easily be used for pedophile marriage.

Look at gay websites.   None of them ever talk about an age requirement.  They talk about "people loving each other" and claim the equal protection clause which was written for race can somehow be used by gay marriage to justify it.

Since the equal protection clause also has no age limitation or number limitation both pedophilia and polygamy can also justify their marriages.

You can't hide behind consent laws that ban marriages you don't like while demanding gay marriage ban laws be removed when the same justification you argued can be used for both.

This is the fallacy of the gay marriage argument.

Besides basic science of course which laughs in the face of anyone ignorant enough to claim homosexuals are born that way.

----------

East of the Beast (04-17-2015),NaturalBorn (04-17-2015)

----------


## texmaster

> You can try but it won't happen. *You're never going to see the legalization of pedophilia*. To think you are or can just so you can try and end gay marriage or get a victory over homosexuals or something like that is pretty much just bullshit. People use this argument as a "slippery slope" but it seems like those are the people that most want to see pedophilia legalized so they can win points against gays. It's stupid. It won't ever be legalized and it's not the same as two consenting gay adults having a relationship.


You couldn't be more wrong if you tried @Tay

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...loves-him.html

http://dailycaller.com/2013/08/07/si...ile-colleague/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ders-jail.html

http://www.949thebull.com/onair/bull...-3yo-13488488/


What planet have you been living on?

----------


## Taylor

> You couldn't be more wrong if you tried @Tay
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...loves-him.html
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/08/07/si...ile-colleague/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ders-jail.html
> 
> http://www.949thebull.com/onair/bull...-3yo-13488488/
> ...


You give some examples of sentences being reduced here and in the UK and you want to make it seem like it's commonplace or becoming commonplace. Get off it.

----------


## Dan40

> You give some examples of sentences being reduced here and in the UK and you want to make it seem like it's commonplace or becoming commonplace. Get off it.


You've seen newborn puppies with their eyes yet to open.  That's you, now.

Young and dumb.  That's terrific, WE were all young and dumb too.  We ALL knew everything there is to know like you think you do.  But in a few more years..............sadly................YOU will know that there is more TO know than you have ever known, even tho you knew it ALL at one time.  And there will always be MORE to learn than you ever have learned to date.

Reality, you have no concept of it yet, regardless of what you think.  But it will creep into your life, like it or not.

----------

texmaster (04-17-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> You give some examples of sentences being reduced here and in the UK and you want to make it seem like it's commonplace or becoming commonplace. Get off it.


As a youngster, you do not remember when this same argument was made for sodomites.  Now look.

----------

texmaster (04-17-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> This is true.
> 
>  I don't understand how people use pedophilia, beastiality, or even procreation in their arguments against gay marriage


 Because it goes hand and hand and most gays know this. Fornication leads to all of these, if you consider yourself gay or straight. Gays are already in fornication  with severed minds,so they tend to lean towards pedophilia and bestiality quicker.

----------


## goosey

> As a youngster, you do not remember when this same argument was made for sodomites.  Now look.


Gayness has not become commonplace!

----------

sotmfs (04-18-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Because it goes hand and hand and most gays know this. Fornication leads to all of these, if you consider yourself gay or straight. Gays are already in fornication  with severed minds,so they tend to lean towards pedophilia and bestiality quicker.


 @roadmaster

Are you interested in saving their souls? Because otherwise, why bother? It's for God to judge.

----------


## Roadmaster

> @roadmaster
> 
> Are you interested in saving their souls? Because otherwise, why bother? It's for God to judge.


 I can't save them. That's not judging it's telling the truth.

----------


## texmaster

> You give some examples of sentences being reduced here and in the UK and you want to make it seem like it's commonplace or becoming commonplace. Get off it.


Its called a pattern genius.   Only a moron would ignore it.

How do you think gay marriage became legal?  Can't you ever think before you post?

----------


## Victory

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


There is no explanation.  It is an anomaly from what is "normal."  Your confusion is well founded.

It is a clear breach of logic that demands resolution.

----------


## Victory

> One is harmful to a class of individuals who have no choice in the matter, the other can be readily engaged in between adults.


Wait.  You don't think homosexuality is harmful to consenting adults?  I do.

----------


## sooda

> Wait.  You don't think homosexuality is harmful to consenting adults?  I do.


You disapprove of their lifestyle so what would you do about it? How would you control who they love or their sex lives?

----------


## reason10

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


There is ZERO scientific evidence that a homosexual is BORN that way. The existence of a homosexual DNA strand has NOT been proven or discovered. Homosexuals are created by environment.

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-18-2015)

----------


## Victory

> Does it really matter? One is between two consenting adults with full knowledge of what they are doing doing and the other is not. If you are an adult and sexually attracted to someone elses 12 year old child, or your own, then you are pretty fucked up in the head.


So says the overtly tolerant Tay.  

But what you are missing is the progressive trend--the slippery slope that went from logical fallacy to cultural tactic.  We are ruled by Utilitarians--that is "good" is defined as either producing the most pleasure for the most people or the least suffering for the most people.  And people unschooled in the ramifications of such abject debauchery sort of stumble along in agreement not knowing the consequences of their beliefs.  Utilitarianism is the reason we cut corners on our principles and institute welfare, social security, Obamacare, Medicare, a host of other illnesses. . . and gay marriage.  These "solutions" (always proposed by Progressives) are designed to alleviate pain at the expense of principles.

The whole "consenting adults" justification _for_ homosexual behavior and _against_ pedophilia is a paper tiger.  You can advocate it and think of yourself as both tolerant AND principled but your "principles" crumble under scrutiny in today's Utilitarian world.  Let me explain:

If an adult "NEEDS" sexual satisfaction of a certain kind and experiences pain and suffering if he doesn't get it then today's Utilitarian and unwashed, uneducated Progressive sees an opportunity.  And the more educated and more evil Progressive will realize that kids under the age of 10 or 12 are remarkably resilient--more so than, say, a 25 year old.  That means that a kid's ability to bounce back from trauma or abuse is far greater than an adult's.  And so in today's world a Utilitarian leader could easily look at kids as being a natural sink willing and able to accept those actions and abuses from adults deemed "sick" or "sociopathic."  And so pairing up an adult pedophile with an innocent and resilient child would A) reduce the negative sexual tension in the adult and B) destroy the socially undesirable energy by dumping it down a child who destroys it by virtue of his or her natural resiliency.  The child "bounces back" more readily with less need for expensive therapy later on.  And so in a Utilitarian world we transform pedophilia from being a mental disease to being a simple exchange of need for ability resulting in less pain and more pleasure for society. Indeed, to an uneducated Progressive just drifting through life not knowing or caring where their so called "principles" come from, this no kidding disease and CRIME of pedophilia can be decriminalized and transformed into a "need" to be met by government action in the form of legalized or mandated adult/child pairings.  In fact, alleviating this negative sexual tension at the expense of kids can become a moral imperative to the uneducated Progressive.  

Crazy talk?  Examine the works of Peter Singer and John Holdren and then get back to me.  These are the Utilitarians who have the ear of our policy makers.

This is what you get for not knowing where your philosophy comes from.

----------


## Victory

> You disapprove of their lifestyle so what would you do about it? How would you control who they love or their sex lives?


. . .because I'm ALL about control, right?  Change your leading question into something more honest and I may give it some consideration.

----------


## Jeff0463

> There is no explanation.  It is an anomaly from what is "normal."  Your confusion is well founded.
> 
> It is a clear breach of logic that demands resolution.


I don't think you gave the most correct answer.  Yes, it is an anomaly but political correctness makes it acceptable or normal where pedophilia is not.
The psychiatric people have yielded to activist pressure on this issue.

----------


## Victory

> Easily @Micketto.  The arguments used for gay marriage can easily be used for pedophile marriage.
> 
> Look at gay websites.   None of them ever talk about an age requirement.  They talk about "people loving each other" and claim the equal protection clause which was written for race can somehow be used by gay marriage to justify it.
> 
> Since the equal protection clause also has no age limitation or number limitation both pedophilia and polygamy can also justify their marriages.
> 
> You can't hide behind consent laws that ban marriages you don't like while demanding gay marriage ban laws be removed when the same justification you argued can be used for both.
> 
> This is the fallacy of the gay marriage argument.
> ...


Pedophilia--pairing a true believer with an infidel child--is already perfectly legal under Sharia Law.

Hello?  Tay?  You paying attention here?  Never say never.

----------

texmaster (04-18-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Pedophilia--pairing a true believer with an infidel child--is already perfectly legal under Sharia Law.
> 
> Hello?  Tay?  You paying attention here?  Never say never.


You don't want to try that in a Muslim country.. They will behead you.

----------


## Victory

> You don't want to try that in a Muslim country.. They will behead you.


 :Yap: 


Because beheading is what civilized countries do.

----------


## sooda

> Because beheading is what civilized countries do.


Pedophilia is a capital offense under Sharia law.. whether the child is an infidel or not, but... I have come to expect that sort of off the wall crap from you.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> You disapprove of their lifestyle so what would you do about it? How would you control who they love or their sex lives?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> very subtle & probing questions, i must admit.  Are they fishing for homophobes?


 Correct..... they are looking for a fight....... I will not engage...... trolls.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Wait.  You don't think homosexuality is harmful to consenting adults?  I do.


There are lots of things that are harmful to consenting adults. The keyword is "consent."

----------


## DonGlock26

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


The progressives aren't quite ready to mainstream pedophilia just yet.

----------


## Dan40

> 


I wouldn't count on AIDS to solve the problem.

That Sickle Cell Anemia didn't work out either.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## RMNIXON

> *You disapprove of their lifestyle so what would you do about it? How would you control who they love or their sex lives?*



Please don't try to pretend this is about personal privacy.

That left the building long ago!  :Geez:

----------


## RMNIXON

> Pedophilia is a capital offense under Sharia law.. whether the child is an infidel or not, but... I have come to expect that sort of off the wall crap from you.


What a load of crap!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...SwS_story.html


Are you telling us that Muslims have a commitment to laws when inconvenient to perversion? Some of us know better! 

When out troops first went into Afghanistan (under the Taliban) they encountered old Muslim tribe men with young boys and were quick to understand what was going on. Yet they could not fit this within the strict Islamic religious law so they asked questions. What they found out was these old men did not love these boys, they just used them for sex. No religious violation in their sick minds! 




What LIE are you going to tell us next? 

Tell us about the Religion of Peace!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## goosey

> What a load of crap!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...SwS_story.html
> 
> 
> Are you telling us that Muslims have a commitment to laws when inconvenient to perversion? Some of us know better! 
> 
> When out troops first went into Afghanistan (under the Taliban) they encountered old Muslim tribe men with young boys and were quick to understand what was going on. Yet they could not fit this within the strict Islamic religious law so they asked questions. What they found out was these old men did not love these boys, they just used them for sex. No religious violation in their sick minds! 
> 
> ...


Dogma based morality is perfect for people who want to find loop holes.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I wouldn't count on AIDS to solve the problem.
> 
> That Sickle Cell Anemia didn't work out either.


Yeah, but the CIA sales of crack cocaine is still working out pretty good.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-18-2015)

----------


## Victory

> Pedophilia is a capital offense under Sharia law.. whether the child is an infidel or not,


Is that the Taqiyya they told you?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Pedophilia is a capital offense under Sharia law.. whether the child is an infidel or not, but... I have come to expect that sort of off the wall crap from you.


but 12 and over is A-ok...[puberty]

----------


## Rutabaga

> Is that the Taqiyya they told you?


the muzzys gave us infidels a loophole big enough to drive a tank through with taqiyya [religious deception]..anything they say is suspect because of it.

----------


## Wehrwolfen

> Yeah, but the CIA sales of crack cocaine is still working out pretty good.


Don't forget Heroin is now on the rise again too, HIV is spiking to new heights.

----------


## sotmfs

> Remember this one rule.
> 
> All gays are not pedophiles but all pedophiles are gay.


I don't think so.
A friend of mine,when her daughter turned 2,was told by her two sister-in-laws not to leave her daughter alone with their father.They told her how he molested them when the were little.
It caused a lot of problems in the family.The daughters became the problem and the sons and mother turned against them.The father,a nice old man,was not held accountable.

----------


## sotmfs

> I don't think it fits the pedo definition.They are just child molesters.


Not as bad as a genuine pedophile.Just being a child molester is not as serious.Bullshit.

----------


## sotmfs

> You "treat" pedophilia the same way you "treat" homosexuality: conditioning.
> The difference is that the former is necessary because it ruins the life of innocent children. The latter is considered to be harmless and thereby does not necessitate "treatment". However it also should be treated.


How would two adult homosexuals in a monogamous relationship and having successful careers be treated?

----------


## sotmfs

> Ahhh, but since it is acceptable to change the definition of words to fit a minority's particular sin, ot preference, we can change the term "consenting adult" as only needing ONE adult to consent.  We can call child molestation 'youth loving' and claim it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.


No we can not.Because one is a homosexual does not mean one condones or desires or believes child molestation is acceptable.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> No we can not.Because one is a homosexual does not mean one condones or desires or believes child molestation is acceptable.



Did I say that?  Maybe you were addressing someone else's post.

----------


## sotmfs

> We said the same thing a generation ago about homosexuality.


Homosexuality and pedophilia are two entirely different things.

Lowering the voting age to 18 is going to lead to allowing the right to vote to eventually begin at birth!!

Teaching high school students about birth control will lead to the majority of teens having sex,just as honest drug education leads to the majority of teens becoming drug addicts.

----------


## sotmfs

> We just have to redefine the term "consent" just as the term "marriage" has been changed after 6 millennia.


Of course gay marriage will  lead to everything connected or not to becoming legal.

----------


## sotmfs

> Because it goes hand and hand and most gays know this. Fornication leads to all of these, if you consider yourself gay or straight. Gays are already in fornication  with severed minds,so they tend to lean towards pedophilia and bestiality quicker.


Do you know any gay people?

----------


## sotmfs

> The pedophilia argument is simple.  Gay marriage "invites" children, either by adoption or by surrogate.
> 
> And since there is a much higher PERCENTAGE that a homo will be a pedophile than there is that a straight will be a pedophile, there is a greater percentage of putting a child in grave danger.


Believe it or not being gay is not all about sex.Fucking everything in sight being the only mindset of gays is not the reality.Many gays,believe it or not,would never harm a child nor want a child to be gay.Many gays actually want to lead productive lives and want to share it with someone they love.

----------


## sotmfs

What next? Will Steve be able to marry both Adam and Eve??

support behind polygamists who marraige women of legal age.

They got what they wanted and now they are showing bigotry towards other

This is the world we live in.....give an inch.....take a mile. 
 it could open the door to anything. 
So is a correct understanding of what this court decision is doing is  nothing more than caving in and giving more rights to gays than all  others?
That will lead to polygamy,marriage between any human and whatever and whatever number of living or non-living entities?
Men and women will have the right to force women of legal age to marry?  Even worse men and women will have the right to force men of legal age  to marry?Which of course at some point the right to do the same to those  not of legal?
It will open the door to anything by making everything legal which means  only one law will be necessary ?All laws are illegal would be the only  law,but that would be illegal,right?

----------


## sotmfs

So those that oppose gay marriage believe that if it is allowed it will  open the door to anything.That covers everything ,so specific things do  not have to be mentioned because they are already covered because they  are under the category referred to as anything.That keeps it simple.

So those that oppose gay marriage do not  necessarily oppose  gay  marriage but are opposed to the fact that gay marriage opens the door to  anything.They are concerned that anything can now become legal.They  oppose anything  becoming legal,so even though they do not necessarily  oppose gay  marriage ,in order to prevent anything from becoming  legal,they have to oppose gay marriage.

Those that support gay marriage,the majority that publicly do so,do not  believe if it becomes legal it opens the door for anything to become  legal.In fact ,most do not support the things that those that oppose gay  marriage insist will become legal or have the right to become   legal,.if gay marriage has the right to and in fact does become  legal.The manner they use to insist that those things will become legal  is by stating"if one supports gay marriage then one also supports the  other things that they include under the category they call anything."
When the supporters of gay marriage insist they do not believe that  those things should have the right to be legal and do  not want them to  be legal,
they are called bigots because now that they got what they wanted they are showing bigotry towards others.

----------


## Sab

> Remember this one rule.
> 
> All gays are not pedophiles but all pedophiles are gay.


utter bulllshit

----------


## sotmfs

> Wait.  You don't think homosexuality is harmful to consenting adults?  I do.


How is it harmful?

----------


## sotmfs

> There is ZERO scientific evidence that a homosexual is BORN that way. The existence of a homosexual DNA strand has NOT been proven or discovered. Homosexuals are created by environment.


How long have you been researching this?In order to be born a homosexual a homosexual DNA strand must exist?
Your research sounds facinating.Please share it.

----------


## sotmfs

> I don't think you gave the most correct answer.  Yes, it is an anomaly but political correctness makes it acceptable or normal where pedophilia is not.
> The psychiatric people have yielded to activist pressure on this issue.


  Pedophilia and homosexuality are two separate things.
No one is saying homosexuality is something that should be encouraged or promoted.The fact is homosexuality is present in society and has been from the beginning.People that do not know any homosexuals have no clue on what they are looking for in life.

----------


## goosey

> Believe it or not being gay is not all about sex.Fucking everything in sight being the only mindset of gays is not the reality.Many gays,believe it or not,would never harm a child nor want a child to be gay.Many gays actually want to lead productive lives and want to share it with someone they love.


well yeah, gay men. But lesbians passionately want to make children gay. 

Sometimes parents want their children to succeed where they failed. They just can't help sneaking out of the convent for dick so they want a rerun with their children. :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Oh and paedophilia is considered a right among lesbians.

----------


## goosey

> Pedophilia and homosexuality are two separate things.
> No one is saying homosexuality is something that should be encouraged or promoted.The fact is homosexuality is present in society and has been from the beginning.People that do not know any homosexuals have no clue on what they are looking for in life.


well yeah with male homos- as with male straights coincidently!- but lesbianism and paedophilia go together like cunt and glove.....just like with straight women. 

The law turns  a blind eye, because they are stupid white men.

----------


## sotmfs

* Nearly two-thirds of convicted child molesters and/or offenders were or had been married. 
*  Child molesters and offenders were more likely to have grown up in a  two parent home and were more likely to have been molested as a child. 
http://childprotection.lifetips.com/...ics/index.html


Child abuse occurs at every socioeconomic level, across ethnic and  cultural lines, within all religions and at all levels of education.180% of victims were neglected.118% were physically abused.19% were sexually abused.18.7% were psychologically maltreated.1
http://www.americanspcc.org/advocacy...se-statistics/

----------


## sotmfs

> well yeah, gay men. But lesbians passionately want to make children gay. 
> 
> Sometimes parents want their children to succeed where they failed. They just can't help sneaking out of the convent for dick so they want a rerun with their children.
> 
> Oh and paedophilia is considered a right among lesbians.


Really?You have talked to a majority of lesbians and they gave you the info used to form your opinion?

----------


## sotmfs

> Because beheading is what civilized countries do.


No,electric chair,hanging,or lethal injection are civilized methods.

Just as drone missile attacks are civilized,unlike suicide bombings.

----------


## sotmfs

> The progressives aren't quite ready to mainstream pedophilia just yet.


Most people do not accept pedophilia ,but many cover it up when it is a family member.

----------


## goosey

> Really?You have talked to a majority of lesbians and they gave you the info used to form your opinion?


Never mind where i got my information.

----------


## sotmfs

> Ahhh, but since it is acceptable to change the definition of words to fit a minority's particular sin, ot preference, we can change the term "consenting adult" as only needing ONE adult to consent.  We can call child molestation 'youth loving' and claim it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.


What definitions were changed? Who wants to allow allowing one consenting adult to force an unconsenting adult or child?Who wants or would allow a child to be molested claiming  it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.?

----------


## sotmfs

> Never mind where i got my information.


Your correct.it is irrelevant where you got your info.The important fact is you are sharing it .

----------


## Green Lion

> I thought the whole point of being a Progressive was Slippery Slope? 
> 
> 
> 
> Have we not been witness to consensual adult Gay rights being transformed into gender identity and transformation rights including children? 
> 
> I can't even keep up with the PC acronyms these days. So forgive if I am skeptical of stopping points as are some of you.


One can be born a pedophile.

----------


## Victory

> I don't think you gave the most correct answer.  Yes, it is an anomaly but political correctness makes it acceptable or normal where pedophilia is not.
> The psychiatric people have yielded to activist pressure on this issue.


I gave exactly the most correct answer.  Political correctness does not make it acceptable or normal.  Many people including myself can see right through the PC bullshit.

----------


## sotmfs

> I gave exactly the most correct answer.  Political correctness does not make it acceptable or normal.  Many people including myself can see right through the PC bullshit.


It  is a reality.Not accepting it is your right.No one has to accept homosexuality anymore than one has to accept divorce,atheism,inter-racial marriage or vegetarians.Preventing others from accepting life styles you do not (as long as the life styles are not harming people) is not your right.
Denying that homosexuality exists in society is your right,but it does not make it factual.

Focusing on child abuse, spouse abuse,homeless children,veterans not being helped,etc would be more beneficial than  focusing on homosexuals.

----------


## sotmfs

> One can be born a pedophile.


Yes,that is probably true.Does that mean they must have the pedophile DNA strand?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Homosexuality and pedophilia are two entirely different things.
> 
> Lowering the voting age to 18 is going to lead to allowing the right to vote to eventually begin at birth!!
> 
> Teaching high school students about birth control will lead to the majority of teens having sex,just as honest drug education leads to the majority of teens becoming drug addicts.


Both are sexual perversions, from the norm.

Let's see, did more teenage girls get pregnant before the 1960's or after mandatory sex-ed classes?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_ Originally Posted by sotmfs 
Of course gay marriage will lead to everything connected or not to becoming legal.

_

You wrote this is response to my post?
_
 Originally Posted by NaturalBorn 
We just have to redefine the term "consent" just as the term "marriage" has been changed after 6 millennia.
_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_ Originally Posted by sotmfs 
Believe it or not being gay is not all about sex.Fucking everything in sight being the only mindset of gays is not the reality.Many gays,believe it or not,would never harm a child nor want a child to be gay.Many gays actually want to lead productive lives and want to share it with someone they love.

_


Acts of homoSEXual activity is not about sex?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_ Originally Posted by sotmfs 
Believe it or not being gay is not all about sex.Fucking everything in sight being the only mindset of gays is not the reality.Many gays,believe it or not,would never harm a child nor want a child to be gay.Many gays actually want to lead productive lives and want to share it with someone they love.

_


Acts of homoSEXual activity is not about sex?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Of course gay marriage will  lead to everything connected or not to becoming legal.


You wrote this is response to my post?



> Originally Posted by *NaturalBorn* 
> _We just have to redefine the term "consent" just as the term "marriage" has been changed after 6 millennia._

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Believe it or not being gay is not all about sex.Fucking everything in sight being the only mindset of gays is not the reality.Many gays,believe it or not,would never harm a child nor want a child to be gay.Many gays actually want to lead productive lives and want to share it with someone they love.



Acts of homoSEXual activity is not about sex?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Most people do not accept pedophilia ,but many cover it up when it is a family member.


Which is the same thing being said back in the 1960's and thousands of years earlier.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> What definitions were changed? Who wants to allow allowing one consenting adult to force an unconsenting adult or child?Who wants or would allow a child to be molested claiming  it is a civil right since the child lover was born that way.?


Since before 1990, marriage was defined in all lexicons of all languages in all cultures something to the effect of, "the act of uniting a man and woman for life, a contract both civil and religious, by which the parties engage to live together in mutual affection and fidelity, till death shall separate them to insure against promiscuous intercourse of the sexes, for promoting domestic felicity,and for securing the maintenance and education of children." 


Now in the past 2 or 3 decades, after thousands of years, that definition is being challenged. In the U.S. law (DOMA), the legal definition remains the same as the historic definition. Shall we expand that definition to include human and animal or human object relationships (a no more strange concept than two grooms getting "married" a few years ago)? 


Current law permits adult men and women to marry each other with a few restrictions to protect minors and children of incestuous unions. Any expansion of the historical definition would be a special condition, beyond the norm. 


Also as is the current contract law, individuals may enter into a legal contract to have equal ownership of property, name anyone a beneficiary of insurance, name anyone as their emergency contact person, etc. etc. 


Drafting a contract for whatever privileges you may believe are being denied currently, could be done by most competent lawyers for a small fee, or a template could be drafted and posted on-line by a lawyer, costing the interested parties nothing. 


Unless there is another motive????

----------


## Green Lion

> Yes,that is probably true.Does that mean they must have the pedophile DNA strand?


A kleptomaniac is born a kleptomaniac yet there is no kleptomania gene.

----------


## East of the Beast

> A kleptomaniac is born a kleptomaniac yet there is no kleptomania gene.


Well I have heard gays referred to as turd burglars.Maybe there is a connection?

----------

goosey (04-19-2015)

----------


## Green Lion

> Well I have heard gays referred to as turd burglars.Maybe there is a connection?


I've heard of gays being referred to as 'sir' or 'mam', I think that's the more important conection.

----------


## goosey

> Well I have heard gays referred to as turd burglars.Maybe there is a connection?


Ass pirates!

----------


## NaturalBorn

Gay??? Another word stolen and redefined from our lexicon.  The ones who march and protest seem to be anything but gay.

----------


## goosey

> Gay??? Another word stolen and redefined from our lexicon.  The ones who march and protest seem to be anything but gay.


That word started because in the olden days homosexual men would act happy and gay, because they didn't have the dour and stressful life that most normal men have. So people would say, he's a bit gay isn't he.

And "queer" is self explanatory.

----------


## Victory

> It  is a reality.Not accepting it is your right.No one has to accept homosexuality anymore than one has to accept divorce,atheism,inter-racial marriage or vegetarians.Preventing others from accepting life styles you do not (as long as the life styles are not harming people) is not your right.
> Denying that homosexuality exists in society is your right,but it does not make it factual.
> 
> Focusing on child abuse, spouse abuse,homeless children,veterans not being helped,etc would be more beneficial than  focusing on homosexuals.


Who is denying homosexuality exists?  Not me.  And political correctness has no say in its existence either.  Your reply is muddled at best.

Acceptance of existence does not equal acceptance as normal.

Homosexuality exists.  It is not normal.  Now you may begin a proper reply.

----------

East of the Beast (04-19-2015)

----------


## Victory

> Pedophilia and homosexuality are two separate things.
> No one is saying homosexuality is something that should be encouraged or promoted.


Actually, YOU are promoting it by promoting its acceptance as normal.  You are accepting it as normal.  You "welcome" it.  You embrace it and offer it a place for growth.  You promote it.

Acceptance as normal DOES equal promotion.

I accept the individual and reject the sin.  You should too.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That word started because in the olden days homosexual men would act happy and gay, because they didn't have the dour and stressful life that most normal men have. So people would say, he's a bit gay isn't he.


Link for this?

----------


## Dan40

> That word started because in the olden days homosexual men would act happy and gay, because they didn't have the dour and stressful life that most normal men have. So people would say, he's a bit gay isn't he.
> 
> And "queer" is self explanatory.


Now GAY stands for,

*G*ot

*A*ids

*Y*et?

----------


## goosey

Butt Bandits  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Victory

> So those that oppose gay marriage believe that if it is allowed it will  open the door to anything.That covers everything ,so specific things do  not have to be mentioned because they are already covered because they  are under the category referred to as anything.That keeps it simple.
> 
> So those that oppose gay marriage do not  necessarily oppose  gay  marriage but are opposed to the fact that gay marriage opens the door to  anything.They are concerned that anything can now become legal.They  oppose anything  becoming legal,so even though they do not necessarily  oppose gay  marriage ,in order to prevent anything from becoming  legal,they have to oppose gay marriage.
> 
> Those that support gay marriage,the majority that publicly do so,do not  believe if it becomes legal it opens the door for anything to become  legal.In fact ,most do not support the things that those that oppose gay  marriage insist will become legal or have the right to become   legal,.if gay marriage has the right to and in fact does become  legal.The manner they use to insist that those things will become legal  is by stating"if one supports gay marriage then one also supports the  other things that they include under the category they call anything."
> When the supporters of gay marriage insist they do not believe that  those things should have the right to be legal and do  not want them to  be legal,
> they are called bigots because now that they got what they wanted they are showing bigotry towards others.


I can only assume based on these two replies of gobbledegook that you really don't understand the point of view of your opposition.

Understand the opposition, write a coherent post proving you understand it, state your opinion, and then we'll discuss.

----------


## Dan40

> * Nearly two-thirds of convicted child molesters and/or offenders were or had been married. 
> *  Child molesters and offenders were more likely to have grown up in a  two parent home and were more likely to have been molested as a child. 
> http://childprotection.lifetips.com/...ics/index.html
> 
> 
> Child abuse occurs at every socioeconomic level, across ethnic and  cultural lines, within all religions and at all levels of education.180% of victims were neglected.118% were physically abused.19% were sexually abused.18.7% were psychologically maltreated.1 
> http://www.americanspcc.org/advocacy...se-statistics/


Homos are a mere 3% of our society.  But are far more than 3% of pedophiles.

****** lovers use your same tactics to claim whites commit more crimes than blacks.  On a per capita basis, homos are a higher percentage of pedophiles and blacks are a higher percentage of criminals.

----------


## HoneyBee

I don't like the word " ******" it should not be used by either black or white people.

----------

sotmfs (04-19-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> I don't like the word " ******" it should not be used by either black or white people.


Then YOU shouldn't have posted the word ****** if you don't like the word ******.  ****** IS the proper term needed to describe some ******s.  The ****** looters in Ferguson for example, ****** is the only proper term for those ******s.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Butt Bandits


pillow biters,anal aviators,butt pirates,pole smoker

----------


## NaturalBorn

Two and eight-tenths percent (2.8%) of gays died violently. They were 116 times more apt to be murdered; 24 times more apt to commit suicide; and had a traffic-accident death-rate 18 times the rate of comparably-aged white males. Heart attacks, cancer and liver failure were exceptionally common. Twenty percent of lesbians died of murder, suicide, or accident--a rate 487 times higher than that of white females aged 25-44. The age distribution of samples of homosexuals in the scientific literature from 1989 to 1992 suggests a similarly shortened life-span.

----------

usfan (04-19-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Two and eight-tenths percent (2.8%) of gays died violently. They were 116 times more apt to be murdered; 24 times more apt to commit suicide; and had a traffic-accident death-rate 18 times the rate of comparably-aged white males. Heart attacks, cancer and liver failure were exceptionally common. Twenty percent of lesbians died of murder, suicide, or accident--a rate 487 times higher than that of white females aged 25-44. The age distribution of samples of homosexuals in the scientific literature from 1989 to 1992 suggests a similarly shortened life-span.


So the chances of my fantasy threesome with 2 lesbians grow less by the day?  Damn!
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## NaturalBorn

> So the chances of my fantasy threesome with 2 lesbians grow less by the day?  Damn!



If the lesbians are older women, yes.

----------


## Dan40

> If the lesbians are older women, yes.


So I'm stuck with the usual foursome with 3 young lesbians?  That is becoming so BTDT........................................

----------


## Dan40

Gay marriage...........


How did marriage come to be in the first place?

It came about to clearly establish succession.  Who will be the rightful heir of property and position.  Who will wear what family name.  Not love, marriage established RIGHTS of the heirs.

Gays cannot have heirs, they have no need for FAMILY rights.  They've had the ability to form a contract for the surviving spouse for decades.

If they adopt, the child is covered by a legal contract, written and agreed to prior to the adoption.  Marriage not needed.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> So I'm stuck with the usual foursome with 3 young lesbians?  That is becoming so BTDT........................................



There always the Sex Vacations to Thailand.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Gay marriage...........
> 
> 
> How did marriage come to be in the first place?
> 
> It came about to clearly establish succession.  Who will be the rightful heir of property and position.  Who will wear what family name.  Not love, marriage established RIGHTS of the heirs.
> 
> Gays cannot have heirs, they have no need for FAMILY rights.  They've had the ability to form a contract for the surviving spouse for decades.
> 
> If they adopt, the child is covered by a legal contract, written and agreed to prior to the adoption.  Marriage not needed.


You are missing the larger message...It's OK to be Gay

----------


## Victory

> Two and eight-tenths percent (2.8%) of gays died violently. They were 116 times more apt to be murdered; 24 times more apt to commit suicide; and had a traffic-accident death-rate 18 times the rate of comparably-aged white males. Heart attacks, cancer and liver failure were exceptionally common. Twenty percent of lesbians died of murder, suicide, or accident--a rate 487 times higher than that of white females aged 25-44. The age distribution of samples of homosexuals in the scientific literature from 1989 to 1992 suggests a similarly shortened life-span.


Well, one thing's for sure.  It's all your fault.

----------


## Jeff0463

> Well, one thing's for sure.  It's all your fault.


I like those numbers.  Let the zombies kill themselves off.

----------


## Dan40

> You are missing the larger message...It's OK to be Gay


Maybe on your planet, but not on this one.  Homos are mentally ill people that need treatment, like any other abnormal person.

----------


## sotmfs

> Acts of homoSEXual activity is not about sex?


Really? where did you that?
Of course homosexual acts are about sex.

----------


## sotmfs

> Acts of homoSEXual activity is not about sex?


Being gay is not all about sex!!

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Being gay is not all about sex!!



No, it is about their preferred method for having an orgasm.  I have men I love, more than a brother and I don't want to have sex with their feces.

----------


## goosey

> Being gay is not all about sex!!


For gay women? correct. It's about politics. It's a cult.

For gay men?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  it's is 100% a sexual act. a doing word. A verb.

----------


## sotmfs

> A kleptomaniac is born a kleptomaniac yet there is no kleptomania gene.


 *reason10* 
 
 

                      			 				 				Posts152 				 				 				 					     				

  Originally Posted by *Tim Sorrent*  
I don't know is it strange only for me?
Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born  with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or  becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a  mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to  children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and  undergo psychotherapy to change.
I am not talking about the ACT of  these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking  about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only  variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you  are "born" into. Please explain.
Where is the difference?



There is ZERO scientific evidence that a homosexual is BORN that  way. The existence of a homosexual DNA strand has NOT been proven or  discovered. Homosexuals are created by environment.

----------


## sotmfs

> Actually, YOU are promoting it by promoting its acceptance as normal.  You are accepting it as normal.  You "welcome" it.  You embrace it and offer it a place for growth.  You promote it.
> 
> Acceptance as normal DOES equal promotion.
> 
> I accept the individual and reject the sin.  You should too.


When did I promote it  as normal?

----------


## sotmfs

> I can only assume based on these two replies of gobbledegook that you really don't understand the point of view of your opposition.
> 
> Understand the opposition, write a coherent post proving you understand it, state your opinion, and then we'll discuss.


LOL! You don't get it! It does not matter.

----------


## sotmfs

> No, it is about their preferred method for having an orgasm.  I have men I love, more than a brother and I don't want to have sex with their feces.


LOL! Whatever.

----------


## usfan

> You are missing the larger message...It's OK to be Gay


Not just ok.. they want special perks & privileges for being gay.  Next they will want affirmative action, or reparations for past homophobic gay bashing.

It's more about demonizing white conservatives, than any violation of 'rights'.

----------


## sotmfs

> For gay women? correct. It's about politics. It's a cult.
> 
> For gay men?  it's is 100% a sexual act. a doing word. A verb.


Are you saying gay men have no other interests in life but sex?
They have no interest in pursuing a career in any vocation.Not interested in music,literature,no hobbies  such as stamp or coin collecting etc?

----------


## sotmfs

> A kleptomaniac is born a kleptomaniac yet there is no kleptomania gene.


I agree.

----------


## sotmfs

> Actually, YOU are promoting it by promoting its acceptance as normal.  You are accepting it as normal.  You "welcome" it.  You embrace it and offer it a place for growth.  You promote it.
> 
> Acceptance as normal DOES equal promotion.
> 
> I accept the individual and reject the sin.  You should too.


LOL!  How have I promoted it?

----------


## sotmfs

> Homos are a mere 3% of our society.  But are far more than 3% of pedophiles.
> 
> ****** lovers use your same tactics to claim whites commit more crimes than blacks.  On a per capita basis, homos are a higher percentage of pedophiles and blacks are a higher percentage of criminals.


Niger lovers? Have not heard that in awhile.

----------


## goosey

> Are you saying gay men have no other interests in life but sex?
> They have no interest in pursuing a career in any vocation.Not interested in music,literature,no hobbies  such as stamp or coin collecting etc?


No. I'm not saying that.

----------


## sotmfs

> For gay women? correct. It's about politics. It's a cult.
> 
> For gay men?  it's is 100% a sexual act. a doing word. A verb.


So it in no way involves two people caring for each other?

----------


## Dan40

> Niger lovers? Have not heard that in awhile.


Can't say that again.

----------


## sotmfs

> Can't say that again.


Thanks,I appreciate it!!

----------


## goosey

> So it in no way involves two people caring for each other?


It can be yes, however my point stands. It's an action word not a noun. You can't be a gay man without doing gay acts.

----------


## sotmfs

> It can be yes, however my point stands. It's an action word not a noun. You can't be a gay man without doing gay acts.


You mean gay sexual acts?
A gay man can't be celibate?
A heterosexual man can't be a heterosexual man without doing heterosexual acts?
A heterosexual man can't ne celibate?

----------


## goosey

> You mean gay sexual acts?
> A gay man can't be celibate?
> A heterosexual man can't be a heterosexual man without doing heterosexual acts?
> A heterosexual man can't ne celibate?


If a gay man is celibate then he's a man, not a gay man. End of story.

----------


## sotmfs

> If a gay man is celibate then he's a man, not a gay man. End of story.


Your the expert!

----------


## HoneyBee

> Then YOU shouldn't have posted the word ****** if you don't like the word ******.  ****** IS the proper term needed to describe some ******s.  The ****** looters in Ferguson for example, ****** is the only proper term for those ******s.



Did you you see the quote marks? They mean a thing or two.

----------


## goosey

> Your the expert!


Sure.  :Smiley20:

----------


## goosey

Boss trollthread @OP :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Dan40

> Did you you see the quote marks? They mean a thing or two.


Did you see the word ******? "..."  Damn, just missed with the quotation marks.

----------


## Bill Collins

I would not argue that active pedophilia is far more severe than homosexuality because there is such a higher social disapproval of the act to overcome. Our society is far more against adults fucking children that it is dudes fucking each other. However both things are awful and must be condemned.

----------


## goosey

> I would not argue that active pedophilia is far more severe than homosexuality because there is such a higher social disapproval of the act to overcome. Our society is far more against adults fucking children that it is dudes fucking each other. However both things are awful and must be condemned.


Same goes for two women..



...right? ...right guys?


Guys?  :Thinking:

----------


## Victory

> When did I promote it  as normal?


Here.




> It  is a reality.Not accepting it is your right.No one has to accept homosexuality anymore than one has to accept divorce,atheism,inter-racial marriage or vegetarians.Preventing others from accepting life styles you do not (as long as the life styles are not harming people) is not your right.
>  Denying that homosexuality exists in society is your right,but it does not make it factual.
> 
>  Focusing on child abuse, spouse abuse,homeless children,veterans not being helped,etc would be more beneficial than  focusing on homosexuals.

----------


## Kurmugeon

You need to ask yourself, are you seriously seeking an answer to the OPs question, or just looking for an opportunity to express your disgust at anything beyond hetero sex?

Since a Human Female is only receptive to conception a few days a month, and the signals for when are readily available, and once conception is achieved, no further intercourse will provide productive outcome for the next year... and then we only need to have sex for long enough in terms of years to satisfy creation of 2-3 children...

We really ONLY NEED to have hetero sexual sex approximately 10-20 times in a lifetime. 

Yet most Heterosexual, law abiding, religious, straight and narrow conservatives will probably have sex 1-2 times a day in twenties, once a day in their thirties, and once a week in their forties and fifties. WHY?

As human beings, we have a sexual appetite well in excess of anything needed for procreation, and that is true of people of ALL sexual orientations.  WHY?

Because in human beings, sexual behavior is largely about emotional BONDING, sometimes interpersonal Dominance, and pursuit of bio-chemical (endorphins) self-gratification. 

A better question might be, why do some people need such connections to same-sex people, and others seek such with children, rather than adults.

If you really want an answer to the OP's question, it won't be found in moral-judgement, as personally satisfying as that might be...

But rather, the answer will be in scientific inquiry about the motivations and survival advantages to the human species over-large and varied sexual appetites.

The Answer, if one is to be found at all, will be found in honest and unbiased scientific inquiry into human behaviors.

But I doubt many on this forum are actually interested in an answer to the OP.

-

----------

sotmfs (04-20-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> The arguments used for gay marriage can easily be used for pedophile marriage.
> 
> 
> You can't hide behind consent laws that ban marriages you don't like while demanding gay marriage ban laws be removed when the same justification you argued can be used for both.


Eh... I dunno.
In those two comments above, you're saying they "can" be.   I just don't believe that is the long-term goal.
I don't believe gays are hoping to make pedophilia legal.

With all the transgender ridiculousness, I certainly see polygamy laws being challenged someday soon.
But pedophilia & beastiality... not so much.

That said, when I get older maybe I will see things differently.




And not that you should care what I think, but...




> Its called a pattern genius.   Only a moron would ignore it.
> How do you think gay marriage became legal?  Can't you ever think before you post?


I think you're being very harsh.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I just don't believe that is the long-term goal.
> I don't believe gays are hoping to make pedophilia legal.



But NAMBLA is seeking to legalize "Young Love"

----------


## Kurmugeon

> But NAMBLA is seeking to legalize "Young Love"


Why do you CARE!?

As a individual, if you are a highly successful adult, the resources you generate, can be put toward the future of your own genetic offspring even more effectively, if others are having sex in ways which are unlikely to produce offspring.

If all of the dysfunctional, lazy, stupid, addicted, and malformed people of the world were to adopt gay sex, the human species would evolve at a much faster rate, and have much fewer dysfunctional people.

As long as they're not going after YOUR children or grandchildren, why do you care so much?

Their unproductive mating habits only reduce competition to your own offspring!

I can fully understand why people have a real strong adverse emotional response to someone who goes around cuckolding people around them right and left.

Drop your genetic material in MY NEST and insist I provide for the future of your DNA?!!  F* NO!  I'd sooner see you drawn and Quartered and your offspring put to the knife!

Again, WHY do you CARE?

What is in the human species survival to care about others going Gay or Pedo?

-

----------


## East of the Beast

> Same goes for two women..
> 
> 
> 
> ...right? ...right guys?
> 
> 
> Guys?


Just as perverted but a lot easier on the eyes.... :Dontknow:

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Why do you CARE!?
> 
> As a individual, if you are a high successful adult, the resources you generate, can be put toward the future of your own genetic offspring even more effectively, if others are having sex in ways which are unlikely to produce offspring.
> 
> If all of the dysfunctional, lazy, stupid, addicted, and malformed people of the world were to adopt gay sex, the human species would evolve at a much faster rate, and have much few dysfunctional people.
> 
> As long as they're not going after YOUR children or grandchildren, why do you care so much?
> 
> Their unproductive mating habits only reduce competition to your own offspring!
> ...



Why do I care?  Well to start with, this aborhant behavior is already taught in public schools to my grandchildren without notifying the parents ahead of the class.  Even in classes that have zero to do with human sexuality, the agenda if force fed to the students in math problems and spelling class.

Then the TV programming much is geared towards preschool kids softly indoctrinate the little tykes of the joys and "normalizing" of homosex.  This is why I care.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Why do I care?  Well to start with, this aborhant behavior is already taught in public schools to my grandchildren without notifying the parents ahead of the class.  Even in classes that have zero to do with human sexuality, the agenda if force fed to the students in math problems and spelling class.
> 
> Then the TV programming much is geared towards preschool kids softly indoctrinate the little tykes of the joys and "normalizing" of homosex.  This is why I care.


So protect, censor, and counter indoctrinate your offspring into Heterosexual orientation.   This I fully understand and appreciate!

But think about this element, if gay sex is counter productive in all ways... why hasn't evolution eliminated it long, long ago?!


Is it possible, that Homosexual behavior, and possibly Pedosexual behavior, is a natural, built-in, over population pressure relief value common to ALL human beings, and just expressed when triggered by certain environmental factors are present during critical development periods in puberty?

Is there perhaps a Species level survival adaption to current conditions? An beneficial element to the continued existence of both "Aberrant" behaviors?

Do you see the Scientific possibility that there is much more going on in our complex sexual behavior, than just individual survival and DNA genetic heritage?

Do you see that perhaps "Aberrant" sexual behavior is about Species Survival, rather than Individual survival?

-

----------


## NaturalBorn

> So protect, censor, and counter indoctrinate your offspring into Heterosexual orientation.   This I fully understand and appreciate!
> 
> But think about this element, if gay sex is counter productive in all ways... why hasn't evolution eliminated it long, long ago?!
> 
> 
> Is it possible, that Homosexual behavior, and possibly Pedosexual behavior, is a natural, built-in, over population pressure relief value common to ALL human beings, and just expressed when triggered by certain environmental factors are present during critical development periods in puberty?
> 
> Is there perhaps a Species level survival adaption to current conditions element to the continued existence of both "Aberrant" behaviors?
> 
> ...







Second, there is no such thing as evolution.  The Neo-Darwinian religion is dying a slow steady death.

----------


## Micketto

> But NAMBLA is seeking to legalize "Young Love"


I realize NAMBLA is a bunch of gay pedophiles.... but I don't think they represent the gay community.

Just like Westboro does not represent the Christian community.

----------

sotmfs (04-20-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


I have seen female cows engage in what appears to be gay activity.  We called bulling, and I guess it was Nature at work. When the female wants or needs to be bred she humps other cows.  In this case I think it is natural, or born in, and I see no moral issue with it.  

However, with human beings the moral issue is present and in general gay activity is frowned upon. I have read that on occasions school children are taught to masturbate or to have gay sex, for lack of a better term. The idea was to prevent premature pregnancy of a teen age girl. Practically speaking I can see where that might work but morally speaking it is wrong.  I also wonder if doing that is psychologically sound for a young impressionable teen.  Why?
It is possible that gay behavior is a learned behavior. 

At least I have the common decency to give a newcomer a fair and courteous reply to his questions.  After all, we were all newcomers at one time..
We cannot attract new blood by being bigoted assholes and we should not limit our candidates to being like minded because that result in a circle jerk rather than a discussion group. Do I need to describe a circle jerk for some of you prima donnas?

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Second, there is no such thing as evolution.  The Neo-Darwinian religion is dying a slow steady death.


I suspect that evolution will have a long term, rather harsh way of dealing with those who cannot understand or will not accept the existence of evolution...

-

----------


## Jeff0463

I think that human beings develop the sex drive at an early age, just as lower forms of animals do.  I can remember taking a little classmate to the hen 
house after school when I was in the first grade. I got away but the baby sitter gave the little girl a blistering.  When people get the urge, the same as animals to, then they seek relief.  Unfortunately some find gay sex to be their outlet of choice, and in a way it is simpler than doing it the right way.

What gets me is how the freaks are so crazy about it in public.  If a straight person acted that way he would be arrested, but no, the freaks get a pass.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I realize NAMBLA is a bunch of gay pedophiles.... but I don't think they represent the gay community.
> 
> Just like Westboro does not represent the Christian community.



I agree.  The fight, currently in this nation goes not to the majority but to the loudest.

----------

Jeff0463 (04-20-2015),Micketto (04-20-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> I agree.  The fight, currently in this nation goes not to the majority but to the loudest.


Absolutely.

----------


## sotmfs

> Here.


No promotion at all.Acknowledging its existence by know means promotes it.

----------


## sotmfs

> Why do I care?  Well to start with, this aborhant behavior is already taught in public schools to my grandchildren without notifying the parents ahead of the class.  Even in classes that have zero to do with human sexuality, the agenda if force fed to the students in math problems and spelling class.
> 
> Then the TV programming much is geared towards preschool kids softly indoctrinate the little tykes of the joys and "normalizing" of homosex.  This is why I care.


Not in the public schools in my area. Not on the menu on my TV provider.

----------


## sotmfs

> I would not argue that active pedophilia is far more severe than homosexuality because there is such a higher social disapproval of the act to overcome. Our society is far more against adults fucking children that it is dudes fucking each other. However both things are awful and must be condemned.


How does the fact that a minority of consenting adults have homosexual sex have a negative effect on you ,those you know,and the country?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Not in the public schools in my area. Not on the menu on my TV provider.


That does not mean it isn't indoctrinating kids in other schools or on any cable channels.

----------


## sooda

> That does not mean it isn't indoctrinating kids in other schools or on any cable channels.


I posted a link for you on how to get a US Passport for your infant........

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I posted a link for you on how to get a US Passport for your infant........



Unless it is the 1964 law it is worthless.  You continue to fail, is that your goal?

----------


## usfan

> I suspect that evolution will have a long term, rather harsh way of dealing with those who cannot understand or will not accept the existence of evolution...-


I haven't heard that one before.. believing in evolution is a prerequisite for survival?  Sheesh.. can't get any more mandate happy than that!  How does it work?  Does the state condemn to death any 'unbelievers'?  ..kind of a return to the dark ages?  Like galileo & the flat earthers?  It would not surprise me, since the mandate of evolution is the only thing keeping it alive.  It certainly isn't any scientific discovery or empirical evidence.

I'll take my chances.. skepticism has served me pretty well up to now, & my critical thinking faculties work better than most i debate with.  But i don't see how if i am wrong about my perceptions that evolution will punish me, like an angry god, for disbelieving...

 :Thinking:

----------

East of the Beast (04-21-2015),Micketto (04-20-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Unless it is the 1964 law it is worthless.  You continue to fail, is that your goal?


poo pushers

----------


## Jeff0463

> I haven't heard that one before.. believing in evolution is a prerequisite for survival?  Sheesh.. can't get any more mandate happy than that!  How does it work?  Does the state condemn to death any 'unbelievers'?  ..kind of a return to the dark ages?  Like galileo & the flat earthers?  It would not surprise me, since the mandate of evolution is the only thing keeping it alive.  It certainly isn't any scientific discovery or empirical evidence.
> 
> I'll take my chances.. skepticism has served me pretty well up to now, & my critical thinking faculties work better than most i debate with.  But i don't see how if i am wrong about my perceptions that evolution will punish me, like an angry god, for disbelieving...


Evolution was once the subject of heated debate over what would be taught in Kansas elhi schools and some examples stuck with me.

This may not be evolution as you think of it, but one example showed pictures the uniforms of Civil War soldiers and even pictures of individual soldiers.
People of today are remarkably larger than those folks were, taller and heavier of frame.

Another example related to the effects of eating prepared foods rather than raw foods, with meat and veggies being examples. The lower jaws of the earlier people protruded more than modern jaws do, and ours recede in comparison. This supposedly results from having a softer diet.
It is my understanding that modern day Japanese are in general larger than back in WW II, and some attribute this to their having a diet that is rich in protein than back then, hence the growth  of frames and larger people.

The apparent evolution I speak of can be due to environmental factors, but there may be other changes due to mutation and interbreeding, to name two examples.  This is obvious in the livestock industry where producers employ selective breeding to get the desired traits in animals.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Evolution was once the subject of heated debate over what would be taught in Kansas elhi schools and some examples stuck with me.
> 
> This may not be evolution as you think of it, but one example showed pictures the uniforms of Civil War soldiers and even pictures of individual soldiers.
> People of today are remarkably larger than those folks were, taller and heavier of frame.
> 
> Another example related to the effects of eating prepared foods rather than raw foods, with meat and veggies being examples. The lower jaws of the earlier people protruded more than modern jaws do, and ours recede in comparison. This supposedly results from having a softer diet.
> It is my understanding that modern day Japanese are in general larger than back in WW II, and some attribute this to their having a diet that is rich in protein than back then, hence the growth  of frames and larger people.
> 
> The apparent evolution I speak of can be due to environmental factors, but there may be other changes due to mutation and interbreeding, to name two examples.  This is obvious in the livestock industry where producers employ selective breeding to get the desired traits in animals.


For evolution to be true, the genetic code must ADD information to the parent organism, and that is an impossibility, has never been shown in any lab experiments and no intelligent source is available under the Neo-Darwinian model..  Mutations are the result of a LOSS of genetic information as one would expect in the Creation model.

----------

East of the Beast (04-21-2015)

----------


## Victory

> No promotion at all.Acknowledging its existence by know means promotes it.


Right.  Silly me.  You're just here educating everybody on the existence of homosexuals.

'Cuz nobody knew what they were until you came along. :Geez:

----------


## Victory

> So protect, censor, and counter indoctrinate your offspring into Heterosexual orientation.   This I fully understand and appreciate!
> 
> But think about this element, if gay sex is counter productive in all ways... why hasn't evolution eliminated it long, long ago?!
> 
> 
> * Is it possible, that Homosexual behavior, and possibly Pedosexual behavior, is a natural, built-in, over population pressure relief value common to ALL human beings*, and just expressed when triggered by certain environmental factors are present during critical development periods in puberty?
> 
> Is there perhaps a Species level survival adaption to current conditions? An beneficial element to the continued existence of both "Aberrant" behaviors?
> 
> ...


See folks?  You can always make the most repulsive behavior "acceptable" especially by invoking science.  Is pedophilia abhorrent?  No, of course not.  It's merely "natural."  Remember what I said earlier about Utilitarian justification?




> If an adult "NEEDS" sexual satisfaction of a certain kind and experiences pain and suffering if he doesn't get it then today's Utilitarian and unwashed, uneducated Progressive sees an opportunity.  And the more educated and more evil Progressive will realize that kids under the age of 10 or 12 are remarkably resilient--more so than, say, a 25 year old.  That means that a kid's ability to bounce back from trauma or abuse is far greater than an adult's.  And so in today's world a Utilitarian leader could easily look at kids as being a natural sink willing and able to accept those actions and abuses from adults deemed "sick" or "sociopathic."  And so pairing up an adult pedophile with an innocent and resilient child would A) reduce the negative sexual tension in the adult and B) destroy the socially undesirable energy by dumping it down a child who destroys it by virtue of his or her natural resiliency.  The child "bounces back" more readily with less need for expensive therapy later on.  And so in a Utilitarian world we transform pedophilia from being a mental disease to being a simple exchange of need for ability resulting in less pain and more pleasure for society. Indeed, to an uneducated Progressive just drifting through life not knowing or caring where their so called "principles" come from, this no kidding disease and CRIME of pedophilia can be decriminalized and transformed into a "need" to be met by government action in the form of legalized or mandated adult/child pairings.  In fact, alleviating this negative sexual tension at the expense of kids can become a moral imperative to the uneducated Progressive.


This "need" by the pedophile can be justified scientifically.  And Utilitarians have what's known as "Utilitarian calculus" which is a way to calculate what the greatest pleasure is for the largest number of people.  So you see, pedophilia is really very justifiable. . .if you are a Utilitarian and/or use science to determine your morality.




> Why do you CARE!?


Yes, why indeed care about little kids?  It's just sex, right?  Just two people getting it on, right?  No rewiring of the brain going on during sex or anything more drastic than a simple endorphin rush, right?

This is ridiculous!  You want to downplay the understandable horror people have against pedophilia by justifying it with science while suffocating the morality that forbids it!  I predict disaster.

----------

usfan (04-21-2015)

----------


## usfan

> Evolution was once the subject of heated debate over what would be taught in Kansas elhi schools and some examples stuck with me.
> 
> This may not be evolution as you think of it, but one example showed pictures the uniforms of Civil War soldiers and even pictures of individual soldiers.
> People of today are remarkably larger than those folks were, taller and heavier of frame.
> 
> Another example related to the effects of eating prepared foods rather than raw foods, with meat and veggies being examples. The lower jaws of the earlier people protruded more than modern jaws do, and ours recede in comparison. This supposedly results from having a softer diet.
> It is my understanding that modern day Japanese are in general larger than back in WW II, and some attribute this to their having a diet that is rich in protein than back then, hence the growth  of frames and larger people.
> 
> The apparent evolution I speak of can be due to environmental factors, but there may be other changes due to mutation and interbreeding, to name two examples.  This is obvious in the livestock industry where producers employ selective breeding to get the desired traits in animals.


No one has ever doubted that kind of evolution.  That is simple variation, which breeders have relied on for millennia.  But to posit that life forms can cross the genetic boundaries & become completely different organisms is the more common view of 'evolution'.  They claim that fish grew legs & become air breathing reptiles.  Then that reptiles changed their scales to feathers & their dense bones to lightweight hollow bones and cold bloodedness to warm.  These are impossible.  There is NO mechanism known to man that can do this, yet it is declared as fact.

As @NaturalBorn said, adding genetic information has NOT been demonstrated to be even possible, yet this is declared to be fact.  All breeding does is reduce the available genetic options.  It does not add anything.  All of your examples are mere variations WITHIN a genetic group.  Jaw shapes, size, skin color, hair.. these are just human variations, & are not increases in genetic complexity.  The story of life is that of DECREASING complexity.  How many life forms have become extinct?  More than we know.  How many 'new' life forms are evolving?  None.  There have been no distinctly new organisms with distinctly new traits that were not already in the original code.

Evolution, as taught in schools, nature shows, national parks, & just about every pop science venue out there is impossible.  It is a mandated view of science, with no empirical evidence to back it up.  It is a religion, promoted & defended with religious zeal by its devotees.  People fear it as a god, as the previous poster who threatened any disbelievers with eternal wrath for disbelieving the god of evolution.  It is just another mandated belief, shrouded in scientific terms, & force fed to the populace under pain of punishment.  If man, knowledge, & science survives, & i believe it will, evolution will take its rightful place along side flat earth theories, leeches taking out bad blood, the 4 humors, spontaneous generation, & many other superstitions that man has imagined.

Now, to tie this to the OP, how is homosexuality possible, given the TOE?  If this is something you are born with, that implies a genetic marker.  This trait would be passed down to everyone, & just occasionally surface, as traits do.  BUT, if this is not reproduced, but dies off anytime it comes up, would it not deplete itself?  If homosexuality is just a natural human trait, why has it not been eliminated by natural selection?

----------


## Dan40

> Same goes for two women..
> 
> 
> 
> ...right? ...right guys?
> 
> 
> Guys?


Well, not THOSE 2 women...........................

----------


## Micketto

> Well, not THOSE 2 women...........................


There is a huge difference between porn lesbians..... 




and real lesbians:

----------


## Jeff0463

For some reason pedophilia has not been a political issue like gay behavior has.  Granted, children get to suffer in silence, particularly if the offender is in the same family as a parent.

----------


## Victory

> For some reason pedophilia has not been a political issue like gay behavior has.  Granted, children get to suffer in silence, particularly if the offender is in the same family as a parent.


There seems to be like, a thousand people in this thread who simply aren't getting the slippery slope.

Twenty years ago accepting homosexual behavior was ridiculous.  Now society demands it.

Today pedophilia is unacceptable BUT we have all kinds of "scientific" evidence and Utilitarian justification for it.  And none of the people advocating acceptance of homosexuality (formerly repulsed by it) can see past their damn noses twenty years from now but they're so damn sure that pedophilia will forever remain repulsive.

Seriously, do you spend your lives just bumping into philosophical catastrophes like a pinball in a pinball machine?  Do you ever stop to consider the big picture you're ignoring?

----------

East of the Beast (04-22-2015),usfan (04-22-2015)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> I don't like the word " ******" it should not be used by either black or white people.


I don't like the word "Welfare".  It trivializes and puts a "noble mein" on the evil enslavement of the middle class working producer, to the self-serving whims of the looters, moochers, addicts and socialist manipulators.

But I doubt very much that anyone is going to stop using "Welfare", just because it represents reprehensible act of evil.

-

----------


## Victory

> How does the fact that a minority of consenting adults have homosexual sex have a negative effect on you ,those you know,and the country?


What does "minority" have to do with it?  Would you wake up and be concerned if 50%+1 would be homosexual?  Seems a little late to me.

A "minority" of people wanted revolution in 1776.  A "minority" of people wanted to stay loyal to the crown.  The decision for war was not put to a referendum so "minority" was irrelevant there as well and yet look at the profound influence of the "minority."

And it's interesting that the "minority" of which you speak is having such a profound influence at the cultural and national level today.  Did you think "minorities" should be ignored?  Are you confusing this country with a democracy?  Because it's not and the founders never intended it to be.

And are you under the impression that nothing evil can come from consenting adults?  Is that why you hang your hat on it so much?  What is a mob if not a group of consenting adults?

----------


## Micketto

> There seems to be like, a thousand people in this thread who simply aren't getting the slippery slope.
> 
> Twenty years ago accepting homosexual behavior was ridiculous.  Now society demands it.
> 
> Today pedophilia is unacceptable BUT we have all kinds of "scientific" evidence and Utilitarian justification for it.  And none of the people advocating acceptance of homosexuality (formerly repulsed by it) can see past their damn noses twenty years from now but they're so damn sure that pedophilia will forever remain repulsive.
> 
> Seriously, do you spend your lives just bumping into philosophical catastrophes like a pinball in a pinball machine?  Do you ever stop to consider the big picture you're ignoring?


So while some of you are locking up the gays.

Maybe we should also lock up anyone who thinks pedophilia is _only_ as bad as homosexuality.

----------


## Victory

> So while some of you are locking up the gays.
> 
> Maybe we should also lock up anyone who thinks pedophilia is _only_ as bad as homosexuality.


Who is locking up the gays?

----------


## Micketto

> Who is locking up the gays?


No one.

Now ask how many here seem to want to.

----------


## usfan

> No one.
> 
> Now ask how many here seem to want to.


Not me.  It is one area that even though it has some negatives for a successful society, the overall emphasis of freedom overrides the negatives.. or as Jefferson put it:

_I would rather be exposed to the inconveniences attending too much liberty than to those attending too small a degree of it._  ~Thomas Jefferson

It is possible to disapprove of something, yet still believe in allowing it as legal.  Free speech is that way.  I do not approve of the things race baiters say, but i defend their right to say it.

But many of the gays do not just want freedom, they are demanding approval.  You cannot legislate approval. Well, you can, but it becomes a limit on others' freedoms.

I don't know of anyone who is wanting to 'lock up gays'.. nobody cares of 2 homos live together, or flaunt their status.  The reaction is for them demanding special privileges for being gay.  Why should they have any special perks for that?

----------


## Micketto

I didn't realize "lock up" would have been such a distraction.

Maybe if I said "vilify", "ridicule" or "insult" people would have focused on the actual point instead.

Which  was: how people can't understand that just because one may want gay  marriage legalized, does not mean they will next tackle pedophilia laws.

----------


## usfan

> I didn't realize "lock up" would have been such a distraction.
> Maybe if I said "vilify", "ridicule" or "insult" people would have focused on the actual point instead.
> Which  was: how people can't understand that just because one may want gay  marriage legalized, does not mean they will next tackle pedophilia laws.


there is a big difference between vilifying someone & locking them up.  Atheists can vilify christians, black panthers can vilify whites.. muslims can vilify jews.. straights can vilify gays, & vice versa for all of these.  A tolerant society can see the difference between disapproving of something, & acting on that disapproval.  It is one thing for a black racist group to disparage white people, it is another to intimidate them at a polling booth.

----------


## Jeff0463

> I don't know is it strange only for me?
> Personally I struggle with this question. Why is it that you can be born with a sexual attraction to your same sex, and that is accepted (or becoming more accepted) in our society today. It is not considered a mental disorder by the DSM. But if you have a sexual attraction to children or inanimate objects, then you have a mental disorder and undergo psychotherapy to change.
> I am not talking about the ACT of these sexual attractions. I get the issue of consent. I am just talking about their EXISTENCE. I don't get how homosexuality can be the only variant from heterosexual attraction that is "normal" or something you are "born" into. Please explain.
> Where is the difference?


The gay issue has become a political issue where pedophilia is not so much.  Maybe the PC crowd thinks that pedophilia is really a mental disorder and therefore has no quarrel with that assumption?

The gay issue is also an income tax issue because the flakes want the same rights as normal married people have.  What if the tax laws were changes to not favor straight married people?

----------


## Micketto

> there is a big difference between vilifying someone & locking them up.  Atheists can vilify christians, black panthers can vilify whites.. muslims can vilify jews.. straights can vilify gays, & vice versa for all of these.  A tolerant society can see the difference between disapproving of something, & acting on that disapproval.  It is one thing for a black racist group to disparage white people, it is another to intimidate them at a polling booth.


I understand the obvious difference.

As I explained, I was simply making a point.

I was hoping that would have been more interesting than my poor choice in words.

----------


## Micketto

> The gay issue has become a political issue where pedophilia is not so much.  Maybe the PC crowd thinks that pedophilia is really a mental disorder and therefore has no quarrel with that assumption?
> 
> The gay issue is also an income tax issue because the flakes want the same rights as normal married people have.  What if the tax laws were changes to not favor straight married people?


I don't think taxes are the reason gays want to marry.
I know that was one of the louder points they used in their arguments, along with insurance coverage... but I think that was because they just couldn't think of better arguments.

----------

usfan (04-22-2015)

----------


## Victory

> No one.
> 
> Now ask how many here seem to want to.


You already did.  Why repeat it?

nobody is locking up gays.  Your straw man has been beat to death.  The End.

----------


## Victory

> I didn't realize "lock up" would have been such a distraction.
> 
> Maybe if I said "vilify", "ridicule" or "insult" people would have focused on the actual point instead.
> 
> Which  was: how people can't understand that just because one may want gay  marriage legalized, does not mean they will next tackle pedophilia laws.


God forbid we assume you mean the words you use.

Sharpen your pencil and write more accurately.  Insult does not equal "lock up."

----------


## Victory

> I didn't realize "lock up" would have been such a distraction.
> 
> Maybe if I said "vilify", "ridicule" or "insult" people would have focused on the actual point instead.
> 
> Which  was: how people can't understand that just because one may want gay  marriage legalized, does not mean they will next tackle pedophilia laws.


Why not?  They are both deviant.

----------


## Victory

> I don't think taxes are the reason gays want to marry.
> I know that was one of the louder points they used in their arguments, along with insurance coverage... but I think that was because they just couldn't think of better arguments.


Why would you not take them at their word?  Are they lying or do you know them better than they know themselves?

----------


## Jeff0463

This gay marriage issue is just another counter culture in-your-face deal.  Does the prick in the WH approve of it too?
I understand that the freaks like to graze when they get a chance. So which one is the hound and which one is the harlot or slut?

A good resolution to this problem is a 30.06.  In the Pacific they used to line up the enemy one in front of each other and a 30.06 round would take out three at a shot. Pretty good economy I'd say.

----------


## Micketto

Correct me if I'm wrong, but.....




> This gay marriage issue is just another counter culture in-your-face deal.  Does the prick in the WH approve of it too?


You live under a rock....





> A good resolution to this problem is a 30.06.  In the Pacific they used to line up the enemy one in front of each other and a 30.06 round would take out three at a shot.


And you want to kill the gays ?

Or the prick in the WH ?

----------

